# court code 26



## cprainy (Jun 7, 2009)

I just got a ticket, and saw there is court code 26. I am wondering where is the court # 26. I tried to find it online, but couldn't have answer after a long trial. Could anyone please let me know where is the court #26? Thank you.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

According to my book #26 is Orleans District Court


----------



## cprainy (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for the answer. I have another quick question here. Does the court code on the ticket indicate that I will be assigned to that court if I required a hearing?

This is my first time of getting ticket, so I just tried to understand everything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> According to my book #26 is Orleans District Court


According to MY book you should appeal your ticket all the way to the JUDGE's appeal.........When you get your notices to appear, you will know what court to go to. Juss sayin..........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank you for registering.


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

More like a Craig's list arranged appointment in P-town.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boats said:


> More like a Craig's list arranged appointment in P-town.


Wouldnt be the first for you


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> Wouldnt be the first for you


:wow:


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

csauce777 said:


> Wouldnt be the first for you


WOW Hey Boats you gonna take that? :up:


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

You know how it is tuna, when you are dealing with someone who is "special" sometimes you have to take the high road. What comes around goes around, I'm sure he will call me with a citation question soon enough. The last time he called he wanted to know if he can still use a Massachusetts Uniform Citation if he's not in uniform. I just talk slowly and he usually gets most of what I try to tell him.

Boats


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boats said:


> You know how it is tuna, when you are dealing with someone who is "special" sometimes you have to take the high road. What comes around goes around, I'm sure he will call me with a citation question soon enough. The last time he called he wanted to know if he can still use a Massachusetts Uniform Citation if he's not in uniform. I just talk slowly and he usually gets most of what I try to tell him.
> 
> Boats


lol...I shouldve known better than to start with him. Every now and then I need my Boats sarcasm fix. He doesnt come around much now that he's big time...:woot:


----------

